
Dave McClure Adds 500 Mentors to 500 Startups - turoczy
http://gigaom.com/2010/10/07/mcclure-adds-500-mentors-to-500-startups/
======
skmurphy
Interesting approach to constructing an expertise keiretsu, similar to the
kinds of experts that KP, Sequoia, and YC each have in a local orbit.

